# Kestrels.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

This is a new painting, finished just today. Rivington Pike is a local walk favourite up on Winter Hill near Bolton where I live. There are all sorts of birds around so I chose kestrels as the subject.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I look forward to all the paintings you post, they are all so very good. Love this one.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I love kestrels! Have many photos of them. Guess I should paint one.

Do you use photo references?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> I love kestrels! Have many photos of them. Guess I should paint one.
> 
> *Do you use photo references*?


Hi Susan. Indeed, I often use photo references when I need specific details like birds and animals. You should definitely paint things you like and I hope you do paint a kestrel. I love watching birds and our home town hall is a bit unique because we have a family of Peregrine Falcons who nest on top of the building

Jim.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I have yet to see falcons in the wild. One day maybe. You should get some pics of them! :biggrin:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> I have yet to see falcons in the wild. One day maybe. You should get some pics of them! :biggrin:


Hope you can see this link of one of them flying across our town hall clock, Susan.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1541342


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you snap that pic? That is amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Did you snap that pic? That is amazing! Thank you for sharing.


No, I'm a very amateur hand with a camera Susan. It was from a local newspaper.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Desdichado said:


> No, I'm a very amateur hand with a camera Susan.


Well you make up for it with your painting abilities!


----------

